
Questioning of Equifax CEO by Congress - danso
https://twitter.com/chadloder/status/1100459600824815617
======
sarcasmatwork
Great Job congresswoman! This is a good start, but more has to be done.
Equifax and the others should not exist imho. Where is the accountability?
These entities have to much power and too much data on us.

